# First Sermon



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 18, 2006)

I began participating in my chruch's prision ministry. I preached my first sermon to the prisioners. They were all thankful when I finished, but I had a feelilng they were expecting some else than I gave them. I preached on the first four verses of John. My pastor like the sermon and were encouraged by my participation. Additionally, I typed out my entire sermon and read it to inmates. An old seminary friend of mine told me that was a bad idea, but I always get worried when I do an outline. I don't quite say everything I want to say. And I don't explain the full meaning of the text. I know Edwards did this. I also heared Piper claim that he reads his sermon verbatam. What are your feelings. Do you have any feedback or recomendations.

aaron


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 19, 2006)

The key is, if you are going to read it then don't sound like you're reading it and don't look like you're reading it. If Piper is reading his sermons verbatim, you would never know it.

I write out my sermons word for word but then I make myself so familiar with the text that I can look up without losing my train of thought. It is so important that you make eye contact with your hearers. Try to look at everyone but find those in the audience that are locked in on you. You will see them nodding in agreement with you. Keep looking at these people, they will encourage you.

It is better to miss a few lines than to never make eye contact. It is also ok to leave your text momentarily if the Lord brings something relevant to your mind.

Most importantly you need passion in your voice. Piper is an excellent example of this. You need to sound like you care about what you are saying. If you care then your hearers will care. Two weeks ago I spoke on the redemption theme throughout the Old Testament and when I got to Golgotha I had to fight to keep my emotional composure. I cried when I wrote it, I cried when I practiced it and I cried when I delivered it. I didn't want to cry but how could I handle such a powerful truth without being overcome. I was experiencing the message and so did my hearers. You don't have to cry everytime, it can be distracting but you need to feel and live what you are speaking.

Lastly, practice your sermon several times. Read it as if you will preach it and add the emotion and emphasis to your voice while practicing. Remember that preaching is the art of persuasion.

Develop skills as a story teller. Read to children and make the stories come to life. Read the Bible the same way. If you are reading Isaiah then read it with the same awe that Isaiah wrote it. When David cries, you cry, when he exalts, you exalt. When he is angry with God's enemies, you sound angry.


Watch and listen to Max MacLean as he reads the Bible, word for word. He is a master story teller. Study him, and figure what he is doing that is so different. He is saying the same words that you are familiar with but why do they seem to come to life?

http://www.listenersbible.com/

[Edited on 9-20-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback it is encouraging.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 20, 2006)

My encouragement is not to follow Piper's lead. His sermons are hard to organize and are kind of free thinking. Good but hard to pinpoint on organization. He is a great preacher, but organization seems bad.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 23, 2006)

would anyone mind looking over my first two sermons and then giving me some critisism?


----------

